# Network remote control



## phcjpp (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi Guys

The US cisco tivo boxes support Network Remote Control. Any idea if the UK version might be able to support that? The idea is that you can issue commands say using IP say via telnet for example. Of course to get this going you would need to be using the ethernet port not the cable model. So that begs the question how to get the ethernet port up and running. Perhaps an installers menu ?

C


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

What the US device supports is pretty much irrelevant here. This is VM's ball game, and amy comforting features (even the long-stablished and loved TiVo startup animation) are lost. VM have never even indicated whether remove record using your ethernet is on the road map, only using their website - so don't hold your breath.


----------

